# AMAZON AQUATICS (ON HOLD)



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh sorry about this guys but upon me coming home from a trip to the lower 48 we've run into problems with our shipper. Long story short we will still be answering questions but not taking orders for at least a month or so. B Rodgers and I are taking over the business and are in the process of setting it up currently. Feel free to ask questions but as of right now our sh*t's on pause. We will be back and start it off right with a sale!!!!! Thanks all!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

taking over? i though you guys started it, anyway good luck


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"Awe man, if you weren't sooo far, i would have bought it in a heartbeat... good luck though"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

glad to here it crosshairs.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> taking over? i though you guys started it, anyway good luck


nah they didnt start it just put in a lot of leg work i.e. the website and ptuting word out on this forum. good luck guys.. if u need n e help hit me up on msn or PM and ill see wut i can do..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I got very nice fish from these guys. Have to give credit where it is due.. 
Thanks again crosshair


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, we didn't start it we just created it to be what it is now. B.rodgers and I are the ones who drummed up the business and now that our guy who is supplier/shipper is out of the picture we are restructuring to be the supplier/shipper. To everyone out there though we will be shipping by new means. We received some complaints of fish arriving in a condition that B and I were unhappy with and in the future this issue will be no more due to a better style of shipping. Look for the same great prices as well as monthly specials and group buys. Hell, if anyone has comments or questions on what they would like to see let us know. We are gonna gear it up for piranha's and aggressive fish only at first. I already have our collector collecting ***REAL** hastasus's and hollandi's as well as gouldigni's.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that 'the other guy' was cut out. He really did nothing for you and has the people skills on a gnat. Im still interested in what we have talked about. When your near up and running give me a call. Good luck Ryan.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow sounds pretty good for you and brandon.. good luck guys


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

adios roy!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL sounds like many of you are glad to see Myself and B.rodgers take this thing over!!! I thank you guys for being cool and support. We'll have the same great prices as before if not better and B and I have been talking about mixing it up with specials monthly. Let me know your thoughts and ideas!!!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Do you have a web site ?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

YEP YEP! website is still up as amazonaquaticsonline.com


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool to hear. Sorry to hear about Roy and his issues but I hope you guys have more success than before.

Thanks again aks for trying to get a hold of Roy for me. I will let you know by the end of the week if everything has been settled.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ive always wondered why roy.bryan has been banned from this site since august.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=8859

but he did visit the site again in oct.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

he was suspended for advertising on p-fury without paying for it. He got the boot until he could come up with funds, then he just said screw it and went to AP.com cuz there's free advertising over there


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Cool! Good luck getting everything running smooth.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


Yeah if you want I could call you, probably alot easier to explain on the phone than an email. Plus its a long story.

Chad jumped ya? Weird, cause he told me he understood the situation and that Roy talked with him. Maybe Roy didn't tell him the exact story or issue, but I thought he did.


----------



## DragonCharm (Dec 7, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all


You got jumped by Chad? Are you serious? You start off posting in a bunch of Roy's threads, you posted offering people fish as well as a bunch of random posts about him needing to get back to you. When you're offering people fish in a seller's forum it's not cool. You never identified yourself as being affiliated with Roy, even if you had done that we still wouldn't allow it because the word didn't come from him to allow you. You posted a thread requesting he call you about the business you guys were working on, Chad recommended you take it up in the mediation forum. You posted about a half a dozen times in annoying sucession (every few minutes) after he told you to take it to the mediation forum. He posted up your entire PM convo in our admin forum and I don't really see where he was anything but helpful to you.

Allow me recap the PM convo for you......in case you forgot.

Chad:
What happened with the roy transaction if you don't mind me asking? I feel it necessary because I need to monitor such transactions for fairness if you know what I mean. Thanks, Chad

You:
i dont mind there guy.he just wont get back to me.i have heard some stupid sh*t by people about you and poy messing up some order.i am in business with him.i send alot of business his way.he wont return my calls lately or answer his email and i am pissed i have alot of money invested into this ordeal and i just want him to blow me off.thats all.if you talk to him tell him he needs to get in contact with me.thanks.

Chad:
I have messed up no order. If you are talking about the Rhom....he did not pay the exporter for the fish. Thus, it wasn't sent in my order. I was doing a huge favor for him and the buyer as those bastards are hard to ship and I was doing it for nothing. I'm not buying the dude a Rhom and shipping it to him for nothing. That's up to Roy.

You:
sorry there guy i didn't mean to come across as acusing you.i just know a order got messed up and roy wont get back to me i have orders to give him and need to discuss somethings thats all.if he wants me to f*ck off alls he has to do is give me my money back and ill be gone.as for the order.roy orders lots of thing thats he is not suppose to and he doesn't order what he needs shipping is slow.i am now in contact with his collecter and have found out alot of interesting things.i am now going into business for myself on this issue he just needs to resolve all of this one way or another.

You:
why did you close that thread i said i am in business with him he just wont return my calls i dont know if he fell of a bridge or what so i said that i might not be in business with him.just curious.

Chad: 
The place to resolve problems is in the mediation forum...not in the seller forums. We designed it for such disputes. If Roy doesn't show up pretty quickly to answer his forum will be removed.

Chad:
You can't offer to sell fish in a seller's forum. It's only Roy in there...he did not give permission for you to sell out of it. If you want a seller forum you are going to have to apply thru administration like everyone else.

You:
lol,if it wasn't for me and what i have done for him,he wouldn't be in business.but i am not here to argue with you thanks for the medatation heads up.greatly appreciated.

You:
if you can get in contact with him tell him i dont know how to resovle this n e other way than flying to his house and you talked about being pissed then.

You:
i still looked and cant find it and dont talk to me like i am some kind of kid this is proving nothing by saying stuff like let me explain something to you it has been brout up about roy and this prob has been brought to your attention and i think that you need to handle this if this is the way he is going to run things and you are just going to let it keep going and going and going until i get suspended for nothing i have done wrong but yet once again just bring it to peoples attention.like i said i have looked for the place this needs to be brought up as but i think draco can help me more than you at least she knows who i am.thanks again there guy.but just let me get my 2 cents in as well let me explain something to you-we are done now thanks.

Chad:
The mediation forum is 2 steps above the seller forum. You are the one keeping it going. Post it in the right place and it won't be removed. I don't think you understand....I'm asking you to post it in the mediation forum as it's our way of resolving disputes. If Roy has handled his business in an unethical way, his seller forum will be removed. But you must do it the correct way and follow our rules or I can do nothing to help you. Also, this is my board...you will deal with me on this board. Understand that please.

Chad:
This is the mediation forum. Post all of your concerns here: http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showforum=197

You:
thank you.now on the 2 step thingy there guy i will look again but i am not the brightest at these things as you can tell.once again thanks for the help.and i only ment that draco knows she has to lead me by the hand there guy.dont get all high and mighty on me now.lol.

You:
see NOW YOU DA MAN.thanks again there guy.

Chad:
I'm going to make you a thread and send you the link. You can post whatever you need in there...ok?

Chad:
http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23323

PS- For those that don't know my name on AP is Rich, I'm Chad's partner.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


You laid into me? Why do people totally forget there are PM's available? You couldn't find the mediation forum. I had to provide you a link. I did all I could to help you....besides giving you a basic computer class.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hey guys, save the drama for yo mama


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


You laid into me? Why do people totally forget there are PM's available? You couldn't find the mediation forum. I had to provide you a link. I did all I could to help you....besides giving you a basic computer class.








[/quote]


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


You laid into me? Why do people totally forget there are PM's available? You couldn't find the mediation forum. I had to provide you a link. I did all I could to help you....besides giving you a basic computer class.








[/quote]

To you and DragonCharm, Keep your sh*t in your own backyard and outta my threads. This thread was for me to inform others about our current situation. I did not create this thread so you can leave your site and come over here and continue drama that I am not associated with. Please refrain from posting in my thread again on your own personal matters.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

basically what happened is that AKskirmish made himself look like an ass. that is all.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Paul said:


> basically what happened is that AKskirmish made himself look like an ass. that is all.


Paul, thanks for trying to tell me what's going on but you can do that in pm. Please leave this thread to what it was intended for!


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


You laid into me? Why do people totally forget there are PM's available? You couldn't find the mediation forum. I had to provide you a link. I did all I could to help you....besides giving you a basic computer class.








[/quote]

To you and DragonCharm, Keep your sh*t in your own backyard and outta my threads. This thread was for me to inform others about our current situation. I did not create this thread so you can leave your site and come over here and continue drama that I am not associated with. Please refrain from posting in my thread again on your own personal matters.
[/quote]
Somebody says something untrue about me and I'm more then likely to open my mouth. If you don't like it...go #%$# yourself. By the way, good luck shipping large piranha from Alaska. Does that apply to this thread...thread master? Back to my site I go.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> no problem there back51.lets us know what went on.i just got my ass jumped by chad last night but i laid back onto him he just didn't understand the situation that is going on here thats all,but do keep us posted there guy i would like to know what comes of this ordeal.thanks again back51 greatly appreciated.


You laid into me? Why do people totally forget there are PM's available? You couldn't find the mediation forum. I had to provide you a link. I did all I could to help you....besides giving you a basic computer class.








[/quote]

To you and DragonCharm, Keep your sh*t in your own backyard and outta my threads. This thread was for me to inform others about our current situation. I did not create this thread so you can leave your site and come over here and continue drama that I am not associated with. Please refrain from posting in my thread again on your own personal matters.
[/quote]
Somebody says something untrue about me and I'm more then likely to open my mouth. If you don't like it...go #%$# yourself. By the way, good luck shipping large piranha from Alaska. Does that apply to this thread...thread master? Back to my site I go.








[/quote]

Thank you for returning to your site. Way to go on your child like behavior and telling me to "F" myself. Show's your level of maturity. Thanks for the luck shipping them out of alaska, cause they are being shipped out of the lower 48 and not alaska. Feel free to stick your foot in your mouth cause you ASSUME they are coming out of Alaska when they are not. They will be shipped out of the lower 48. Anything else you would care to assume about??? Anyone else you want to tell to go "F" themselves????


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

No just you.







You don't even know what state you are shipping out of? Just the lower 48? Seems stable as hell to me. Good luck with that program. Also, did you refund the money to the people who got dead fish, or no fish at all?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^who the hell is this dude?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^who the hell is this dude?
[/quote]
I'm Chad from AP. Old name.....allamericanpitbulls. AKwhatever posts some bullshit here...I came over to clear it up. Then the threadmaster steps in. I was just setting things straight. It amazes me how people think they can order some fish...stick them in a baby pool (how Roy was keeping the fish) sell them all over the country and make a buck. It don't happen like that. It takes a lot of experience to get these fish to the consumer in one piece. Also, these guys crack me up...thinking that by kicking a partner out, you eliminate what he's done in your name. Get real. Nice talking to you guys.







I will return as I'm showing my ass.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^who the hell is this dude?
[/quote]
I'm Chad from AP. Old name.....allamericanpitbulls.
[/quote]

I figured that out by reading the post. I guess what I meant is where do you play in all of this?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^who the hell is this dude?
[/quote]
I'm Chad from AP. Old name.....allamericanpitbulls.
[/quote]

I figured that out by reading the post. I guess what I meant is where do you play in all of this?
[/quote]
I monitored what happend at my site with Roy and these guys. I probably should have stayed out of it. But I was brought up and I couldn't resist today.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said lower 48 cause I don't care to tell you what state I'm shipping out of. Second who are you to tell me about my business which you know nothing of???? Keep posting cause reading your retorts is quite amusing.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^who the hell is this dude?
[/quote]
I'm Chad from AP. Old name.....allamericanpitbulls.
[/quote]

I figured that out by reading the post. I guess what I meant is where do you play in all of this?
[/quote]
I monitored what happend at my site with Roy and these guys. I probably should have stayed out of it. But I was brought up and I couldn't resist today.
[/quote]

so you didnt supply anybody with fish?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said lower 48 cause I don't care to tell you what state I'm shipping out of. Second who are you to tell me about my business which you know nothing of???? Keep posting cause reading your retorts is quite amusing.
[/quote]
Oh that's good for the customer. Where is my fish coming from? I can't tell you. It's a secret location.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I said lower 48 cause I don't care to tell you what state I'm shipping out of.* Second who are you to tell me about my business which you know nothing of???? Keep posting cause reading your retorts is quite amusing.
[/quote]

Chad,
Im just gonna bold this for ya







read his reply again.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said lower 48 cause I don't care to tell you what state I'm shipping out of. Second who are you to tell me about my business which you know nothing of???? Keep posting cause reading your retorts is quite amusing.
[/quote]
Oh that's good for the customer. Where is my fish coming from? I can't tell you. It's a secret location.
[/quote]








No, just you


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> No just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^who the hell is this dude?
[/quote]
I'm Chad from AP. Old name.....allamericanpitbulls.
[/quote]

I figured that out by reading the post. I guess what I meant is where do you play in all of this?
[/quote]
I monitored what happend at my site with Roy and these guys. I probably should have stayed out of it. But I was brought up and I couldn't resist today.
[/quote]

so you didnt supply anybody with fish?
[/quote]
I buy off of the same exporter as these jokers. I was involved at one point because someone purchased a large Rhom which died in Roy's baby pool. I was asked to import one for them and ship it to the buyer (who already paid). They failed to pay the exporter for the fish, hence the customer didn't get his fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You mean that 14-16" that 'supposedly' died?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

I can read the bold, it means you are supplying the fish from an illegal state, no? Why would someone want to purchase a fish from an illegal location when they can easily purchase one from A VERY GOOD PIRANHA FURY merchant....like George and others? Do you clowns think you are going to get the fish thru fish and wildlife in an illegal state and create a business based on this?



Ex0dus said:


> You mean that 14-16" that 'supposedly' died?


I was called by Roy and told the fish died in his pool.







Was just trying to help Amazon Aquatics and Roy out by importing one. I had 4 coming in anyway.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> You mean that 14-16" that 'supposedly' died?


I was called by Roy and told the fish died in his pool.







Was just trying to help Amazon Aquatics and Roy out by importing one. I had 4 coming in anyway.
[/quote]

so what happened to yours then?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> You mean that 14-16" that 'supposedly' died?


I was called by Roy and told the fish died in his pool.







Was just trying to help Amazon Aquatics and Roy out by importing one. I had 4 coming in anyway.
[/quote]

so what happened to yours then?








[/quote]







all sold. Dieselmack posted one here today I believe. Nice 16 incher. I'm not here selling fish...just setting the sh*t straight. All the while Akskirmish, has been bombarding me with PM's asking me to get out of the thread. The truth hurts these guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Crosshair, how long a drive is it to where you live from Vancouver?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> You mean that 14-16" that 'supposedly' died?


I was called by Roy and told the fish died in his pool.







Was just trying to help Amazon Aquatics and Roy out by importing one. I had 4 coming in anyway.
[/quote]

so what happened to yours then?








[/quote]







all sold. Dieselmack posted one here today I believe. Nice 16 incher. I'm not here selling fish...just setting the sh*t straight. All the while Akskirmish, has been bombarding me with PM's asking me to get out of the thread. The truth hurts these guys.
[/quote]

well if roys died and u told him you woudl get him one of yours coming in (you had 4 coming in) why doesnt b_ack51 have any fish?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey Crosshair, how long a drive is it to where you live from Vancouver?


Pretty damn far! lol I believe it's almost a 3 day drive. What's up?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> You mean that 14-16" that 'supposedly' died?


I was called by Roy and told the fish died in his pool.







Was just trying to help Amazon Aquatics and Roy out by importing one. I had 4 coming in anyway.
[/quote]

so what happened to yours then?








[/quote]







all sold. Dieselmack posted one here today I believe. Nice 16 incher. I'm not here selling fish...just setting the sh*t straight. All the while Akskirmish, has been bombarding me with PM's asking me to get out of the thread. The truth hurts these guys.
[/quote]

well if roys died and u told him you woudl get him one of yours coming in (you had 4 coming in) why doesnt b_ack51 have any fish?
[/quote]
Because I paid for the fish. Roy never paid the exporter. I'm not paying for Roy's fish...see?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

makes sense. Wouldnt roy have to pay you for one of your 4 fish and not the exporter tho?

DM one of your buddies from AP.com right?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> makes sense. Wouldnt roy have to pay you for one of your 4 fish and not the exporter tho?
> 
> DM one of your buddies from AP.com right?


Yes, Mack and I run the AP trips to Miami.







Peacock bass.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ahhh I shal simply tell you all why I and B.Rodgers are taking over Amazon Aquatics. Roy basically fell of the face of the earth and it's not totally clear what happened with the whole Rhom ordeal. Rest assured anyone who was let down by ROY will be taken care of. It's sad to see that because Chad had problems with Roy he has to bring his drama here as well as his lies. At no time has Amazon Aquatics imported fish to an illegal state or reshipped out to an illegal state. Roy screwed up yes and we are taking care of the problems he created. For Chad to assume he knows all the inner workings of our business is quite funny actually. I talk directly to our importer each and every day and communication is 100% with what we are ordering/paying for. If you are in fact using our importer Chad I assure you I will tell him everything you have done to try and smear our business as well as his name. I would of figured you running AP that you would be a little more mature but I often forget how people like to assume they know what they are talking about. Feel free to ask all the individuals on here I've personally talked to through either pm or voice and see how they feel about me. To judge ALL of us because Roy chose to let us down is foolish and shortsighted.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Ahhh I shal simply tell you all why I and B.Rodgers are taking over Amazon Aquatics. Roy basically fell of the face of the earth and it's not totally clear what happened with the whole Rhom ordeal. Rest assured anyone who was let down by ROY will be taken care of. It's sad to see that because Chad had problems with Roy he has to bring his drama here as well as his lies. At no time has Amazon Aquatics imported fish to an illegal state or reshipped out to an illegal state. Roy screwed up yes and we are taking care of the problems he created. For Chad to assume he knows all the inner workings of our business is quite funny actually. I talk directly to our importer each and every day and communication is 100% with what we are ordering/paying for. If you are in fact using our importer Chad I assure you I will tell him everything you have done to try and smear our business as well as his name. I would of figured you running AP that you would be a little more mature but I often forget how people like to assume they know what they are talking about. Feel free to ask all the individuals on here I've personally talked to through either pm or voice and see how they feel about me. To judge ALL of us because Roy chose to let us down is foolish and shortsighted.


Nice. You are full of sh*t. What state are you sending the fish out of? The drama here involves YOU...your business...it seems.







I'm not smearing sh*t...you guys have done that on your own. Who will be the next guy you use as a shipper? What will he keep the fish in? Baby pools? I'd post pictures of all that crap if I were you. Also, when you enter a business with someone, let them stand for your good name, you are responsible ultimately for what happens. You knew he hadn't ever shipped fish...you knew he had freaking baby pools with cannister filters hanging on the back. He was sending fish out USPS man. The freaking postal service. I don't trust them with letters.

Well, I am done it seems. Sorry for all the drama peoples....but it was needed.

Yes, crosshair233 I am leaving. I know you will be one happy bastard.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Ahhh I shal simply tell you all why I and B.Rodgers are taking over Amazon Aquatics. Roy basically fell of the face of the earth and it's not totally clear what happened with the whole Rhom ordeal. Rest assured anyone who was let down by ROY will be taken care of. It's sad to see that because Chad had problems with Roy he has to bring his drama here as well as his lies. At no time has Amazon Aquatics imported fish to an illegal state or reshipped out to an illegal state. Roy screwed up yes and we are taking care of the problems he created. For Chad to assume he knows all the inner workings of our business is quite funny actually. I talk directly to our importer each and every day and communication is 100% with what we are ordering/paying for. If you are in fact using our importer Chad I assure you I will tell him everything you have done to try and smear our business as well as his name. I would of figured you running AP that you would be a little more mature but I often forget how people like to assume they know what they are talking about. Feel free to ask all the individuals on here I've personally talked to through either pm or voice and see how they feel about me. To judge ALL of us because Roy chose to let us down is foolish and shortsighted.


Nice. You are full of sh*t. What state are you sending the fish out of? The drama here involves YOU...your business...it seems.







I'm not smearing sh*t...you guys have done that on your own. Who will be the next guy you use as a shipper? What will he keep the fish in? Baby pools? I'd post pictures of all that crap if I were you. Also, when you enter a business with someone, let them stand for your good name, you are responsible ultimately for what happens. You knew he hadn't ever shipped fish...you knew he had freaking baby pools with cannister filters hanging on the back. He was sending fish out USPS man. The freaking postal service. I don't trust them with letters.

Well, I am done it seems. Sorry for all the drama peoples....but it was needed.
[/quote]
allamericanpitbulls, take your grievances to private message or to staff. The profanity and name calling is a discredit to yourself. I'm not %100 sure what's going on here but the public forum is not the place to deal with it. Any further violations will be dealt with by staff.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Ahhh I shal simply tell you all why I and B.Rodgers are taking over Amazon Aquatics. Roy basically fell of the face of the earth and it's not totally clear what happened with the whole Rhom ordeal. Rest assured anyone who was let down by ROY will be taken care of. It's sad to see that because Chad had problems with Roy he has to bring his drama here as well as his lies. At no time has Amazon Aquatics imported fish to an illegal state or reshipped out to an illegal state. Roy screwed up yes and we are taking care of the problems he created. For Chad to assume he knows all the inner workings of our business is quite funny actually. I talk directly to our importer each and every day and communication is 100% with what we are ordering/paying for. If you are in fact using our importer Chad I assure you I will tell him everything you have done to try and smear our business as well as his name. I would of figured you running AP that you would be a little more mature but I often forget how people like to assume they know what they are talking about. Feel free to ask all the individuals on here I've personally talked to through either pm or voice and see how they feel about me. To judge ALL of us because Roy chose to let us down is foolish and shortsighted.


Nice. You are full of sh*t. What state are you sending the fish out of? The drama here involves YOU...your business...it seems.







I'm not smearing sh*t...you guys have done that on your own. Who will be the next guy you use as a shipper? What will he keep the fish in? Baby pools? I'd post pictures of all that crap if I were you. Also, when you enter a business with someone, let them stand for your good name, you are responsible ultimately for what happens. You knew he hadn't ever shipped fish...you knew he had freaking baby pools with cannister filters hanging on the back. He was sending fish out USPS man. The freaking postal service. I don't trust them with letters.

Well, I am done it seems. Sorry for all the drama peoples....but it was needed.

Yes, crosshair233 I am leaving. I know you will be one happy bastard.








[/quote]

Actually I could care less if you leave. You keep retorting the same garbage over and over. The only thing I agreed with is Being responsible for what happened and I am being responsible and taking care of what Roy screwed up. I've said this multiple times. I don't know how many more times I have to say it for you to understand it, maybe you never will. Keep knocking us and keep slamming us if you must. Maybe it makes you sleep better at night or make you feel like more of a man I dunno. All I can say is MANY are happy with us and to those who were let down with Roy will be taken care of and made happy. I guess keep on with your ranting and slander of us


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks serra.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So much drama over fish.

I can't beleive some of the lengths people go to for stuff like this.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> So much drama over fish.
> 
> I can't beleive some of the lengths people go to for stuff like this.


And the drama is over. (publicly anyway) Let's get back on track.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hey guys sorry for all of this,this all started because i felt it was necessary to get ahold of roy.so i went for a little journey over to ap to give a shout out to roy.then i get warned and i was told to take it up in the right area so i wented and looked for the right area and i got lost so i wondered back to where i started and did the same stupid sh*t over again and then i got warned once again so i asked this one person to see if he could get ahold of him since i knew that they were associated some how and got snapped at like a child.so this person brought all of this attention to piranha-fury and crosshairs which had absolutely nothing to do with it in the first place(this all happend on aquaticpedators between myself and chad the founder aka as allamericanpitbull(if you did not notice)) and now all of this has started for no reason.i guess i messed up but hey i ammitted to it.so sorry for n e convience i have caused once again.sorry crosshairs this never should have happened.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> hey guys sorry for all of this,this all started because i felt it was necessary to get ahold of roy.so i went for a little journey over to ap to give a shout out to roy.then i get warned and i was told to take it up in the right area so i wented and looked for the right area and i got lost so i wondered back to where i started and did the same stupid sh*t over again and then i got warned once again so i asked this one person to see if he could get ahold of him since i knew that they were associated some how and got snapped at like a child.so this person brought all of this attention to piranha-fury and crosshairs which had absolutely nothing to do with it in the first place(this all happend on aquaticpedators between myself and chad the founder aka as allamericanpitbull(if you did not notice)) and now all of this has started for no reason.i guess i messed up but hey i ammitted to it.so sorry for n e convience i have caused once again.sorry crosshairs this never should have happened.


The PM's are posted on the first page. You are a lier.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

only half i'll post your half later.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Ahhh I shal simply tell you all why I and B.Rodgers are taking over Amazon Aquatics. Roy basically fell of the face of the earth and it's not totally clear what happened with the whole Rhom ordeal. Rest assured anyone who was let down by ROY will be taken care of. It's sad to see that because Chad had problems with Roy he has to bring his drama here as well as his lies. At no time has Amazon Aquatics imported fish to an illegal state or reshipped out to an illegal state. Roy screwed up yes and we are taking care of the problems he created. For Chad to assume he knows all the inner workings of our business is quite funny actually. I talk directly to our importer each and every day and communication is 100% with what we are ordering/paying for. If you are in fact using our importer Chad I assure you I will tell him everything you have done to try and smear our business as well as his name. I would of figured you running AP that you would be a little more mature but I often forget how people like to assume they know what they are talking about. Feel free to ask all the individuals on here I've personally talked to through either pm or voice and see how they feel about me. To judge ALL of us because Roy chose to let us down is foolish and shortsighted.


Nice. You are full of sh*t. What state are you sending the fish out of? The drama here involves YOU...your business...it seems.







I'm not smearing sh*t...you guys have done that on your own. Who will be the next guy you use as a shipper? What will he keep the fish in? Baby pools? I'd post pictures of all that crap if I were you. Also, when you enter a business with someone, let them stand for your good name, you are responsible ultimately for what happens. You knew he hadn't ever shipped fish...you knew he had freaking baby pools with cannister filters hanging on the back. He was sending fish out USPS man. The freaking postal service. I don't trust them with letters.

Well, I am done it seems. Sorry for all the drama peoples....but it was needed.
[/quote]
allamericanpitbulls, take your grievances to private message or to staff. The profanity and name calling is a discredit to yourself. I'm not %100 sure what's going on here but the public forum is not the place to deal with it. Any further violations will be dealt with by staff.
[/quote]
What cracks me up is you guys are protecting a guy who is obviously implying that he's going to sell fish from an illegal state.







You also have a job to moderate the site....which means to protect it. Good job. Go ahead and delete my account.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Who the f*ck do you think you are talking to? I don't give a f*ck who you are, who he is...any of you fucks. 
you internet tough guys crack me up. You have no idea who I am or what I am. Have a good one. 
You dumb bastard, he has my address and phone number. Stop the f*ck by some time. 
I'm talking to my exporter via YIM. He's looking at the thread. You guys crack me up...what are you 15
You dumb bastard. I know exactly who Roy was getting his fish from. We shared that information. 
you internet tough guys crack me up. You have no idea who I am or what I am. Have a good one.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

dude, chill out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol thats allamericans words of advice not mine.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> lol thats allamericans words of advice not mine.


Yea, maybe you should of quoted it or something. Some pretty goofy sh*t goin on.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

That was in response to him sending me 18 threatening PM's...including one where he took a pictures of his guns. Also, they were cheap shotguns. Real winners involved in this operation.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> *allamericanpitbulls, take your grievances to private message or to staff.* The profanity and name calling is a discredit to yourself. I'm not %100 sure what's going on here but the public forum is not the place to deal with it. Any further violations will be dealt with by staff.


Quoted as a reminder, and as a last warning...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKS or Crosshairs, if I do not receive any word from Roy by this weekend and you are taking over/fixing all the problems he caused. Which of you two should I contact?

I tried calling him yesterday but left a voicemail. I'll probably call him later today (or at least try to call).


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> *allamericanpitbulls, take your grievances to private message or to staff.* The profanity and name calling is a discredit to yourself. I'm not %100 sure what's going on here but the public forum is not the place to deal with it. Any further violations will be dealt with by staff.


Quoted as a reminder, and as a last warning...
[/quote]
Also, keep collecting those dollars from this sponsor...and protecting this sort of stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Hey Crosshair, how long a drive is it to where you live from Vancouver?


Pretty damn far! lol I believe it's almost a 3 day drive. What's up?
[/quote]

Nothing Im just drivin out west this summer, though it would be cool to meet ya! You sound like a good guy. Oh well!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Hey Crosshair, how long a drive is it to where you live from Vancouver?


Pretty damn far! lol I believe it's almost a 3 day drive. What's up?
[/quote]

Nothing Im just drivin out west this summer, though it would be cool to meet ya! You sound like a good guy. Oh well!
[/quote]

Lol well hmmmmmm, actually my buddy is starting to get me into bikes lol soooo who knows? I know we are planning on a trip to canada in the summer. Maybe we could meet half way and enjoy a beer lol dunno but I'll keep ya posted


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Why warn me again? DELETE MY ACCOUNT. Is that hard to understand?


Hey Chad...Hows it going? If you dont want to view this site im sure you have the self control to simply not come here. I dont see a reason to delete you account.


> Maybe the vigilant piranha fury staff can make sure this guy gets his money back....how about some warnings for that.:nod:


Warnings are given without the other members being filled in. I kind of like that system. I have worked with members and sponsors that have had problems in that past and as far as I know....everyone has always been satisfied. If a member has outstanding issues and would like my assistance...I am not hard to find. This is also something that is usually handled by other means than public posting. I am not sure where all you hostility is coming from...you were simply asked to keep this drama off the board. Seems like a reasonable request. Im sure you would not like our staff to inundate your site with a bunch of posts that is nothing more than member bashing.


> Also, keep collecting those dollars from this sponsor...and protecting this sort of stuff.


We have never put a sponsor above the members. If a sponsor can not live up to their responsibilities they are removed. Im sure you can understand that. You give a business a chance and if they are not creditable...they are removed. So far we have been very luck with our sponsors. We bill our sponsors to break even. We dont make any $ on the deal. If we only have 2 sponsors...they will pay a little more. If we have 5...they will pay less. All we want to do is be able to offer this site to the members and keep our out of pocket expenses to a minimum....and not have to find creative ways to bill the membership for the site. Once again...I am sure you can understand this.

I dont know why you are so angry at the staff here Chad....I dont feel the we have ever done anything but be supportive of your board.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Why warn me again? DELETE MY ACCOUNT. Is that hard to understand?


Hey Chad...Hows it going? If you dont want to view this site im sure you have the self control to simply not come here. I dont see a reason to delete you account.


> Maybe the vigilant piranha fury staff can make sure this guy gets his money back....how about some warnings for that.:nod:


Warnings are given without the other members being filled in. I kind of like that system. I have worked with members and sponsors that have had problems in that past and as far as I know....everyone has always been satisfied. If a member has outstanding issues and would like my assistance...I am not hard to find. This is also something that is usually handled by other means than public posting. I am not sure where all you hostility is coming from...you were simply asked to keep this drama off the board. Seems like a reasonable request. Im sure you would not like our staff to inundate your site with a bunch of posts that is nothing more than member bashing.


> Also, keep collecting those dollars from this sponsor...and protecting this sort of stuff.


We have never put a sponsor above the members. If a sponsor can not live up to their responsibilities they are removed. Im sure you can understand that. You give a business a chance and if they are not creditable...they are removed. So far we have been very luck with our sponsors. We bill our sponsors to break even. We dont make any $ on the deal. If we only have 2 sponsors...they will pay a little more. If we have 5...they will pay less. All we want to do is be able to offer this site to the members and keep our out of pocket expenses to a minimum....and not have to find creative ways to bill the membership for the site. Once again...I am sure you can understand this.

I dont know why you are so angry at the staff here Chad....I dont feel the we have ever done anything but be supportive of your board.
[/quote]

GG..not angry at staff here one bit. It just amazes me that I'm being warned when I'm bringing this to light. You have at least one member in this thread who is out 300-400 bucks. Nothing was said to him by one moderator. The way I viewed the thread....Kid out money....seller being protected by 2 staff members. Had I not brought this out, I'm not sure he would have been responded to by the seller like he was just now. I even offered to get the guy a fish at my cost and drive it half way to him. Ask him.







I can't stand to see anyone taken advantage of. I'm sure you understand that. I do understand we have a different way of handling problems. On my board we have a mediation forum where things are brought out in public. Here, it is done by staff. I should have used your channels to make my concerns known. Sorry for the way I handled it...but I'm glad the customer is being responded to now.

Oh, on the payment thing. We were once paid by the sellers...but it seemed to me it created a problem. Almost like the defense attorney paying the Judge. When money is involved there is always the potential for trouble.







I figured, what's 2-3 hundred a month to eliminate that problem? Not much in my opinion...but that's my opinion. Thanks.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Why warn me again? DELETE MY ACCOUNT. Is that hard to understand?


Hey Chad...Hows it going? If you dont want to view this site im sure you have the self control to simply not come here. I dont see a reason to delete you account.


> Maybe the vigilant piranha fury staff can make sure this guy gets his money back....how about some warnings for that.:nod:


Warnings are given without the other members being filled in. I kind of like that system. I have worked with members and sponsors that have had problems in that past and as far as I know....everyone has always been satisfied. If a member has outstanding issues and would like my assistance...I am not hard to find. This is also something that is usually handled by other means than public posting. I am not sure where all you hostility is coming from...you were simply asked to keep this drama off the board. Seems like a reasonable request. Im sure you would not like our staff to inundate your site with a bunch of posts that is nothing more than member bashing.


> Also, keep collecting those dollars from this sponsor...and protecting this sort of stuff.


We have never put a sponsor above the members. If a sponsor can not live up to their responsibilities they are removed. Im sure you can understand that. You give a business a chance and if they are not creditable...they are removed. So far we have been very luck with our sponsors. We bill our sponsors to break even. We dont make any $ on the deal. If we only have 2 sponsors...they will pay a little more. If we have 5...they will pay less. All we want to do is be able to offer this site to the members and keep our out of pocket expenses to a minimum....and not have to find creative ways to bill the membership for the site. Once again...I am sure you can understand this.

I dont know why you are so angry at the staff here Chad....I dont feel the we have ever done anything but be supportive of your board.
[/quote]

GG..not angry at staff here one bit. It just amazes me that I'm being warned when I'm bringing this to light. You have at least one member in this thread who is out 300-400 bucks. Nothing was said to him by one moderator. The way I viewed the thread....Kid out money....seller being protected by 2 staff members. Had I not brought this out, I'm not sure he would have been responded to by the seller like he was just now. I even offered to get the guy a fish at my cost and drive it half way to him. Ask him.







I can't stand to see anyone taken advantage of. I'm sure you understand that. I do understand we have a different way of handling problems. On my board we have a mediation forum where things are brought out in public. Here, it is done by staff. I should have used your channels to make my concerns known. Sorry for the way I handled it...but I'm glad the customer is being responded to now.

Oh, on the payment thing. We were once paid by the sellers...but it seemed to me it created a problem. Almost like the defense attorney paying the Judge. When money is involved there is always the potential for trouble.







I figured, what's 2-3 hundred a month to eliminate that problem? Not much in my opinion...but that's my opinion. Thanks.
[/quote]

Well aren't you just the f*cking angel of mercy? Go crucify yourself at your own site. I'm already in contact with Brian and taking care of him. I need not your pity or your scewed views of how I should run my business. Keep the way you run things to your own board and not here. It's obvious that even the mods are more worried about themselves more than the people who pay money to this site. I have never done anything wrong here and in light of everything I'm taking care of a problem I know knowledge or understanding of cause it was direct with Roy and was never told to us. I'm not pating myself on the back but I already run one very succesful business and quite frankly I don't need your two sense on how to run it. If you don't like it then don't buy from me. I have gone out of my way for every customer I HAVE DEALT WITH. I don't need your pithy comebacks or the little pm's you send me about eating your words if I do right. Who the f*ck are you to judge me? You need to pay a little more attention to yourself versus judging others in things you know nothing about and lack a clear understanding.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Why warn me again? DELETE MY ACCOUNT. Is that hard to understand?


Hey Chad...Hows it going? If you dont want to view this site im sure you have the self control to simply not come here. I dont see a reason to delete you account.


> Maybe the vigilant piranha fury staff can make sure this guy gets his money back....how about some warnings for that.:nod:


Warnings are given without the other members being filled in. I kind of like that system. I have worked with members and sponsors that have had problems in that past and as far as I know....everyone has always been satisfied. If a member has outstanding issues and would like my assistance...I am not hard to find. This is also something that is usually handled by other means than public posting. I am not sure where all you hostility is coming from...you were simply asked to keep this drama off the board. Seems like a reasonable request. Im sure you would not like our staff to inundate your site with a bunch of posts that is nothing more than member bashing.


> Also, keep collecting those dollars from this sponsor...and protecting this sort of stuff.


We have never put a sponsor above the members. If a sponsor can not live up to their responsibilities they are removed. Im sure you can understand that. You give a business a chance and if they are not creditable...they are removed. So far we have been very luck with our sponsors. We bill our sponsors to break even. We dont make any $ on the deal. If we only have 2 sponsors...they will pay a little more. If we have 5...they will pay less. All we want to do is be able to offer this site to the members and keep our out of pocket expenses to a minimum....and not have to find creative ways to bill the membership for the site. Once again...I am sure you can understand this.

I dont know why you are so angry at the staff here Chad....I dont feel the we have ever done anything but be supportive of your board.
[/quote]

GG..not angry at staff here one bit. It just amazes me that I'm being warned when I'm bringing this to light. You have at least one member in this thread who is out 300-400 bucks. Nothing was said to him by one moderator. The way I viewed the thread....Kid out money....seller being protected by 2 staff members. Had I not brought this out, I'm not sure he would have been responded to by the seller like he was just now. I even offered to get the guy a fish at my cost and drive it half way to him. Ask him.







I can't stand to see anyone taken advantage of. I'm sure you understand that. I do understand we have a different way of handling problems. On my board we have a mediation forum where things are brought out in public. Here, it is done by staff. I should have used your channels to make my concerns known. Sorry for the way I handled it...but I'm glad the customer is being responded to now.

Oh, on the payment thing. We were once paid by the sellers...but it seemed to me it created a problem. Almost like the defense attorney paying the Judge. When money is involved there is always the potential for trouble.







I figured, what's 2-3 hundred a month to eliminate that problem? Not much in my opinion...but that's my opinion. Thanks.
[/quote]

Well aren't you just the f*cking angel of mercy? Go crucify yourself at your own site. I'm already in contact with Brian and taking care of him. I need not your pity or your scewed views of how I should run my business. Keep the way you run things to your own board and not here. It's obvious that even the mods are more worried about themselves more than the people who pay money to this site. I have never done anything wrong here and in light of everything I'm taking care of a problem I know knowledge or understanding of cause it was direct with Roy and was never told to us. I'm not pating myself on the back but I already run one very succesful business and quite frankly I don't need your two sense on how to run it. If you don't like it then don't buy from me. I have gone out of my way for every customer I HAVE DEALT WITH. I don't need your pithy comebacks or the little pm's you send me about eating your words if I do right. Who the f*ck are you to judge me? You need to pay a little more attention to yourself versus judging others in things you know nothing about and lack a clear understanding.
[/quote]
Not hard to judge you. Did you send the kid's money back? Clear understanding my ass....he had no idea what was going to happen until a short time ago. That was why we were talking about me bringing one in for him. Angel of mercy? No.....take sh*t from a dirt bag like you? Don't count on it.








[/quote]
BTW...not hard to have "Pithy" comments when the truth is on my side.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Why warn me again? DELETE MY ACCOUNT. Is that hard to understand?


Hey Chad...Hows it going? If you dont want to view this site im sure you have the self control to simply not come here. I dont see a reason to delete you account.


> Maybe the vigilant piranha fury staff can make sure this guy gets his money back....how about some warnings for that.:nod:


Warnings are given without the other members being filled in. I kind of like that system. I have worked with members and sponsors that have had problems in that past and as far as I know....everyone has always been satisfied. If a member has outstanding issues and would like my assistance...I am not hard to find. This is also something that is usually handled by other means than public posting. I am not sure where all you hostility is coming from...you were simply asked to keep this drama off the board. Seems like a reasonable request. Im sure you would not like our staff to inundate your site with a bunch of posts that is nothing more than member bashing.


> Also, keep collecting those dollars from this sponsor...and protecting this sort of stuff.


We have never put a sponsor above the members. If a sponsor can not live up to their responsibilities they are removed. Im sure you can understand that. You give a business a chance and if they are not creditable...they are removed. So far we have been very luck with our sponsors. We bill our sponsors to break even. We dont make any $ on the deal. If we only have 2 sponsors...they will pay a little more. If we have 5...they will pay less. All we want to do is be able to offer this site to the members and keep our out of pocket expenses to a minimum....and not have to find creative ways to bill the membership for the site. Once again...I am sure you can understand this.

I dont know why you are so angry at the staff here Chad....I dont feel the we have ever done anything but be supportive of your board.
[/quote]

GG..not angry at staff here one bit. It just amazes me that I'm being warned when I'm bringing this to light. You have at least one member in this thread who is out 300-400 bucks. Nothing was said to him by one moderator. The way I viewed the thread....Kid out money....seller being protected by 2 staff members. Had I not brought this out, I'm not sure he would have been responded to by the seller like he was just now. I even offered to get the guy a fish at my cost and drive it half way to him. Ask him.







I can't stand to see anyone taken advantage of. I'm sure you understand that. I do understand we have a different way of handling problems. On my board we have a mediation forum where things are brought out in public. Here, it is done by staff. I should have used your channels to make my concerns known. Sorry for the way I handled it...but I'm glad the customer is being responded to now.

Oh, on the payment thing. We were once paid by the sellers...but it seemed to me it created a problem. Almost like the defense attorney paying the Judge. When money is involved there is always the potential for trouble.







I figured, what's 2-3 hundred a month to eliminate that problem? Not much in my opinion...but that's my opinion. Thanks.
[/quote]

Well aren't you just the f*cking angel of mercy? Go crucify yourself at your own site. I'm already in contact with Brian and taking care of him. I need not your pity or your scewed views of how I should run my business. Keep the way you run things to your own board and not here. It's obvious that even the mods are more worried about themselves more than the people who pay money to this site. I have never done anything wrong here and in light of everything I'm taking care of a problem I know knowledge or understanding of cause it was direct with Roy and was never told to us. I'm not pating myself on the back but I already run one very succesful business and quite frankly I don't need your two sense on how to run it. If you don't like it then don't buy from me. I have gone out of my way for every customer I HAVE DEALT WITH. I don't need your pithy comebacks or the little pm's you send me about eating your words if I do right. Who the f*ck are you to judge me? You need to pay a little more attention to yourself versus judging others in things you know nothing about and lack a clear understanding.
[/quote]
Not hard to judge you. Did you send the kid's money back? Clear understanding my ass....he had no idea what was going to happen until a short time ago. That was why we were talking about me bringing one in for him. Angel of mercy? No.....take sh*t from a dirt bag like you? Don't count on it.








[/quote]
BTW...not hard to have "Pithy" comments when the truth is on my side.








[/quote]








waaaa waaaa waaaaa keep complaining or get some monostat for that sand


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

If you are going to use a fish forum to sell your fish...you may want to experiment with using the features correctly.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> If you are going to use a fish forum to sell your fish...you may want to experiment with using the features correctly.


LOL.

Even though I don't agree entirely how you are handling this, that was still pretty funny.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> If you are going to use a fish forum to sell your fish...you may want to experiment with using the features correctly.


hahaha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the phone call CROASSHAIR and good talking with you. Everything is getting worked out and it appears by Saturday all the loose ends will be tied up.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> If you are going to use a fish forum to sell your fish...you may want to experiment with using the features correctly.


Similiar to how you experiment with your dogs no doubt :rasp:


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

Glad you got it worked out b_ack51.







Looks like the problem is finally solving itself. Glad I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Glad you got it worked out b_ack51.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please shut the f*ck-up already ....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Oh, on the payment thing. We were once paid by the sellers...but it seemed to me it created a problem. Almost like the defense attorney paying the Judge. When money is involved there is always the potential for trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the beauty of the system we have here. The only people that get in the middle of anything is myself and Mike...and we will always advocate for the member.

Oh well. No hard feeling Chad.

This thread has lived too long as it is. Everyone is welcome to give an opinion no matter what board they are from....but this is getting ridiculous.

Closed.


----------

